# looking for tabs



## ace420 (Jun 19, 2013)

Hi. I've only been playing a couple months and lately I've been searching for guitar tabs that I can download to my computer as I don't always have access to the net. I haven't been able to find many sites like this, any recommendations?? Thanks


----------



## bootbun (Mar 5, 2013)

the courses and lessons at www.truefire.com come with tab and Powertab files. Best free tab site i think is www.songsterr.com, though that ties you to the 'net. Other than that, The guitar tab universe, guitartab.cc,


----------

